# Publisher 2003 printing problem



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

Does anyone have this printer and also uses MS Publisher 2003?

I have a printing issue only with this program and I need some to try printing a graphic image for me


----------



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

I have found that it is not a printer problem but appears to be a Publisher problem

I will re-post the question in the appropriate forum


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I'll move this thread to the MS office forum.

can you tell us more about your problem?


----------



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

*Publisher 2003 graphics problem*

I am having problem printing some graphics from Publisher 2003. The same graphic printed from Word 2003 or Publisher 2000 is fine.

I inititally thought it was a printer problem, but I have sinced tested on a different printer and that is fine.

Has anyone else experienced printing problems from Publisher 2003, or would anyone be willing to accept a Publisher file to test print it?

Thanks


----------



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

I have already posted it to the Office forum and given more detail there

Thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

I merged the threads into one. 

have you loaded the service pack for Publisher. You can download it here. 

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/officeupdate/default.aspx


----------



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

I will check when I get home

Can you change the title of the thread please because it implies it is a printer problem

Thanks


----------



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

The only service Pack I can find is the one for Office 2003 and I have already downloaded that one


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Have you tried doing a repair install of publisher?

You do this by going to add/remove programs and choose repair.


----------



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

I found this problem when I upgraded from WIN98 to XP and at the same time upgraded to Office 2003 and bought a new printer. I initially thought it was the printer but I borrowed another printer to test it (both are Epson inkjets) and got the same result.

In the Publisher file the graphic is made up of 3 separate graphics locked together - a building block house, a car and 3 people carrying a mattress. They do overlap but with some behind etc they are all visible.

Look at the jpeg image which is a scan of the graphic printed from Publisher 2000 and Publisher 2003.

From Publisher 2000, the printed graphic is as it appears in Publisher however, when printed from Publisher 2003, the mattress/people graphic has actually moved. The first person's right foot is missing and the left foot is clipped at the toe. The front corner of the mattress is clipped as is the back of the car.

I don't figure how part of a graphic can move. I have tried other graphics and some exhibit similar problems, but this one is the most obvious to see

I have also noticed that the leading margin on some printed documents is different in Publisher 2003 than from 2000.

I have had a volunteer to test print the graphic, so I will report when done


----------



## Kiwi-Wombat (May 10, 2005)

The volunteer user found the same issues on three different printers incl laser.

Another user tried in on Publisher 2002 and it worked fine (like it does on Pub 2000)

Therefore I suspect that it is specific to Pub 2003. I guess I will have to try Microsof direct

Will let you know


----------

